# Bottle Dig #2, long video, Drakes Bitters!



## RIBottleguy (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's the video of last week's epic city dump dig.  I've been digging here for over a year, but apparently this place is saving the best for last!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4u_1f8r_vI


----------



## Goodman (Jan 12, 2016)

Just watched both your videos. All I can say is WOW ! That is a killer citron flask. The cure is just awesome. Totally cool dig. Always look forward to your videos. You scare me with your all metal tools though.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 12, 2016)

Great videos! Thanks for sharing those digs with us. That's a nice digging site


----------



## teamballsout (Jan 12, 2016)

Awesome dig I look every day for you to post a new dig vid and I have not been diseppointed yet! You could be digging shards all vid long for all I care i would still be watching. Helps pass the - 40c it has been up hear the past week! Helps take the digging addiction edge off just a bit lol. I Agree with Goodman nevr like the sound of metal scratching glass unless its a probe I personally use deer antler. Keep up the great vids


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice videos! But man you like attack like a mad man. How many have you broke?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 13, 2016)

anj2006 said:


> Nice videos! But man you like attack like a mad man. How many have you broke?



I've only broke two in the last 15 years of digging, so I certainly stick by my digging style.  You have to keep in mind when I'm recording I only have one hand on a long handled rake.  To me it looks like I'm digging drunk!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

I understand that, and respect everybodys individualism.  It just looks ruff as hell. What ones did you break? Hope they were not good ones???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2016)

Why can't you just enjoy the guys vids and stop busting on the way he digs. He digs his way you dig your way. Enjoy the bottles.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2016)

That's another thing about this place that got on my nerves.  Comments like that


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm with Rick on this one.  Why criticize and make comments about someone's digging method?  RIBottleguy was nice enough to spend the time to post a dig video for all of us who are going through digging withdrawals and like to see some digging being done.  Everyone has their own opinion on the best way to dig but to comment in this way simply discourages people from sharing and kills the site!


----------



## Goodman (Jan 13, 2016)

I certainly did not intend to offend anyone. My apologies if I did. Mitch


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 14, 2016)

There is no disrespect at all in any of my posts about the mans dig. I said i respect the mans individuality,  i simply made a comment on his fast approach.  There was no intention what so ever to discourage  disrespect degrade  at all i like the mans videos, and told him that!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry but i think you guys took it the wrong way! My post that is! I dont think the gentleman was offended by my post at all? And if he was it was not my intentions! And i am sorry if i did!!!!!


----------



## deenodean (Jan 15, 2016)

Awesome video!! Now with your profits u can buy a Go-Pro camera ..


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 17, 2016)

Ribottleman has the best videos on You Tube of bottle digging there is, other than the videos and pics Sick Rick has on his website. On the matter of digging, we all go about it differently that's all.........Andy


----------

